# المصاعد – نشأتها, أنواعها و فكرة عملها (نظرة عن قرب), (شرح بالصور المتحركة)



## سبع الليل (17 ديسمبر 2007)

::::: المصاعد – نشأتها, أنواعها و فكرة عملها :::::
(نظرة عن قرب)​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بداية هذا الموضوع ليس جهد شخصي مني ولاكن أحببت أن أنقله من أجل المعرفة 

الموضوع نقلاً عن المهندس / كامل أبو سيدو من نقابة المهندسين بفلسطين الحبيبة 

في القرن الثامن عشر, ظهرت ثورة تكنولوجيا جدية في العالم تختص في طرق حديثة لتصنيع أعمدة الحديد و الفولاذ, و استخدامها في أغراض البناء لتشييد البنايات الشاهقة الارتفاع و ناطحات السحاب التي تمتد لمئات الأقدام في الهواء.











لكن هذه التطور الرهيب في العمران كان من الممكن أن يكون عديم القيمة لولا ظهور تكنولوجيا ميكانيكية جديدة في نفس الحقبة من الزمن, هذه التكنولوجيا التي جعلت أمر استخدام هذه البنايات الشاهقة عملياً و غير شاقاً, مما يتيح للقاطنين في تلك المساكن الوصول لشققهم أياً كان ارتفاعها و بدون أنى مجهود بدني قد يبذلوه من خلال السلالم الاعتيادية.









المصاعد الحديثة كانت المفتاح الحقيقي لنجاح هذا التطور المهول في هندستي الإنشاء و العمارة الحديثتين, حيث أنها و على مستوى البنايات المنخفضة (مكونة من عدة طوابق فقط) قد أتاحت فرصة الاستخدام للمعوقين حركياً, مما جعل الكثير من المدن المشهورة بالبنايات الشاهقة كنيويورك مثلاً, تهتم بالمصاعد كأحد مقومات الحياة فيها.
في هذا الموضوع سنخوض في فكرة عمل هذه الآلات و نظم حركتها كما أننا نتطرق إلى نظم التحكم و متطلبات السلامة فيها.

إن الفكرة الأساسية في مبدأ عمل المصاعد بشكل عام تتلخص في نظام يتكون من مقصورة مزودة بنظام رفع لإيصال المستخدم إلى الطابق المطلوب. ولكن بالطبع فإن الناحية العملية و التصميم الهندسي لهذه المصاعد ليس بهذا القدر من البساطة, بل و إنما يحتوى على منظومة من الأجهزة و المعدات الحديثة لتتعامل مع الأوزان المتغيرة أثناء التشغيل و لضمان الدقة في الأداء و السلامة في الاستخدام.
تنقسم المصاعد من ناحية التصميم و المبدأ إلى نوعين هما الأكثر شيوعاً و استخداما في أيامنا هذه, هما:


-المصاعد الهيدروليكية.
2-المصاعد المربوطة أو ذات الحبل.


::::: المصاعد الهيدروليكية :::::​

تعمل المصاعد الهيدروليكية بنظام رفع المقصورة باستخدام الذراع الهيدروليكية (عبارة عن مكبس هيدروليكي موجود داخل اسطوانة), و تتلخص فكرة أو مبدأ العمل في (شاهد الصورة التالية) :​




اسطوانة (1) تحتوي على مكبس هيدروليكي (2) موصلين بخزان لسائل غير قابل للانضغاط (6) يقوم هذا السائل بنقل الضغط من مضخة هيدروليكية (4) و تحويله لقوة تقوم بدفع المكبس من قاعدته مما يجعل المقصورة المتصلة به تصعد لأعلى, و في حالة الهبوط فإنه يوجد صمام كهرومغناطيسي (5) يسمح بعودة السائل المضغوط تحت المكبس للخزان بالاتجاه المعاكس.

اضغط هنا 

لتشاهد ملف الفلاش المتحرك, (للتحريك استخدم الزرين going up و going down على يمين و يسار الصورة).
أثناء عملية الصعود: عند وصول الكابينة للدور المطلوب فإن المجس الموجود في ذلك الدور يعطي إشارة للمضخة بالتوقف.
أثناء عملية الهبوط: عند وصول الكابينة للدور المطلوب فإن المجس الموجود في ذلك الدور يعطي إشارة للصمام بالإغلاق.
نلاحظ أنه في حال عمل المضخة فإن الصمام يبقى مغلقاٌ, و هذا بديهي لجعل كل السائل يتجه لرفع المكبس, أما في حالة فتح الصمام فإن المضخة تتوقف عن العمل.​
مميزات المصاعد الهيدروليكية:


تتلخص مميزات المصاعد الهيدروليكية في قدرتها على التعامل من الأحمال و الثقيلة, حيث أنها تعمل بمبدأ تساوي الضغط الهيدروليكي (الضغط يساوي القوة على المساحة), كما أنه لا يلزم لزيادة قدرة المصعد الهيدروليكي على رفع الأوزان سوى استبدال مضخته بمضخة أكبر ذات ضغط أعلى.

مساوئ المصاعد الهيدروليكية:

تتلخص المساوئ في هذا النوع من المصاعد في نقطتين اثنتين, الأولى و هي أنها تحتاج لمساحات و أحجام فراغ كبيرة لمعداتها, حيث أنه يلزمها اسطوانة تكبر في الطول كلما زاد عدد الطوابق في المبنى, و في نفس الوقت فإنه يجب أن تزرع هذه الاسطوانة على منسوب أقل من أدنى منسوب طابق يدخل في نطاق خدمتها مما يتطلب الحفر على أعماك كبيرة. الموقع التالي يحتوي على معلومات بهذا الخصوص: أنقر (هنا)

المشكلة الثانية لهذا النوع من المصاعد تتعلق في الطاقة, حيث أنها تهدر مقدار عالي من الطاقة لرفع المقصورة في كل مرة, تتحول هذه الطاقة إلى طاقة وضع للكابينة لا يمكن إعادة استغلالها سوى في إعادة السائل المضغوط إلى الخزان.
لذلك لجأ المصممون إلى تصميم نوع آخر من المصاعد (المصاعد المشدودة أو ذات الحبل) و التي لا توجد بها هاتين المشكلتين.



::::: المصاعد المشدودة أو ذات الحبل :::::

تعد هذه المصاعد الأشهر و الأكثر استخداماً و شيوعاً, و تستخدم فيها الحبال المعدنية و المصنعة من أنواع خاصة من الحديد و الفولاذ لرفع و خفض مقصورة الركاب.









اضغط (هنا) لتشاهد ملف الفلاش المتحرك


يتكون النظام من حبال خاصة(3) ملفوفة على بكرة متصلة بموتور كهربائي(2) متعدد السرعات و مزود بنظام متعدد التروس, تتحكم بالموتور دائرة تحكم متطورة(1) تحتوي على معالج لبيانات مختلفة تتعلق بالحمل في المقصورة و الطابق المتواجدة فيه و خط سيرها المطلوب, و يربط على طرفي الحبال الخاصة المقصورة من ناحية و قطعة معدنية(4) ذات حمل ثقيل تسمى بالحمل العكسي يعمل على تخفيف الحمل الواقع على الموتور (توفير الطاقة اللازمة للتشغيل عن طريق استغلال طاقة الوضع – عكس المصاعد الهيدروليكية) و معادلة جزء منه يساوي 40% من حمل المقصورة الكامل, أي أنه في حالة كون المقصورة محملة بنسبة 40% من حملها الكلي تكون الأحمال على طرفي الحبال في حالة توازن تام. كما أنه تستخدم سكك خاصة (5) تشبه إلى حد بعيد السكك الحديدية الخاصة بالقطارات لضمان سير المقصورة عليها باستقامة.




::::: نظم السلامة :::::

الكثير منا شاهد في الأفلام الأجنبية مشاهداً مختلفة يقوم فيها أحد الأشخاص بقطع الحبل المتصل بالمقصورة, فتسقط هاوية لترتطم بالأرض, و لا يسعني إلا أن أقول أن هذه العملية لا تتجاوز كونها درباً من دروب الخيال التي تضاف إلى أفلام هوليوود, فجميع المصاعد بصورتها الحديثة تحتوي على أكثر من نظام للسلامة تمنع وقوع مثل هذه الكوارث التي تودي بحياة الركاب.

يكمن خط السلامة الأول في كون الحبل الرابط بين المقصورة و قطعة الوزن العكسي مكوناً من عدة حبال بأطوال مختلفة, كل حبل فيها قادر على حمل المقصورة منفرداً, لذلك فبمجرد انقطاع أو اهتراء الحبل الحامل للمقصورة و هبوطها يدخل الحبل الثاني قيد العمل, و نفس العملية تتم مع بقية الحبال.

من ناحية أخرى فإن الموتورات نفسها مزودة بنظام كوابح موجود عند البكرة, تعتمد هذه الكوابح في مبدأ عملها على مبدأ الطرد المركزي نتيجة ازدياد سرعة دورانها حول المركز.









أنقر (هنا) لمشاهدة الصورة المتحركة, ثم أنقر فوق كلمة PLAY في الصورة.


أما في حالة فشل النظامين السابقين فإن الكابينة مزودة بنظام كوابح أخرى موجودة عند نقاط ارتباطها مع السكك الحديدية و هي تعمل أوتوماتيكيا عند ازدياد سرعة هبوط المقصورة.








أنقر (هنا) لمشاهدة الصورة المتحركة, ثم أنقر فوق كلمة Click Here في الصورة.

لاحظ أن جميع نظم السلامة الأساسية و المذكورة سابقاً تعمل بنظم ميكانيكية بحته دون الحاجة للكهرباء.​


----------



## سبع الليل (17 ديسمبر 2007)

أتمنى أن يعجبكم الشرح 

:7: :16: :7:​


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

يا سيدي جزاك الله خيرا على نقل الفائدة و جزا الله خيرا المهندس كامل أبو سيدو مؤلف الموضوع،
شرح جميل خصوصا بتدعيمه بالصور 
و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

موضوع مهم و شيق .

أحب أن أضيف أن المصاعد الحديثة صارت مزودة بأنظمة تسمى نظام الوصول إلى أقرب طابق في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي .

يسمح هذا النظام بنزول المصعد إلى أقرب طابق في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي و يفتح الباب تلقائياً . و عليه فلن يقف المصعد في نقطة فاصلة بين طابقين ليمنع خروج الركاب .

أمر أخر : تتم تجربة المصعد على ما يسمى تجربة السقوط الحر أي يتم فصل الكابلات و جعل المصعد يهوي بشكل حر للتأكد من سلامة المكابح على السكك .

تجرى هذه التجربة مرة واحدة لأنها قد تؤدي إلى تخريب مسار السكك .

و لن تتمنى أن تكون في الداخل عندما تجرى هذه التجربة . 

م . أبو بكر


----------



## سبع الليل (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شاكر لكم مروركم جميعاً وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع


----------



## Eng.Saad (17 ديسمبر 2007)

إبداع 

الله يعطيك العافية ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## أبوظافر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية معلومات مفيدة ...................ز


----------



## عماد الدين ابراهيم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز


----------



## silisee_mech (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع 
بارك الله بيك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (23 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى ان تكثر الموضوعات الخاصة بالمصاعد مستقبلا


----------



## م براق (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شرح جميل جدا


----------



## ابن البلد (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المرتضى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراعلى الشرح الوافي وعندي استفسار عن المساحة التي يتطلبلهاالمصعدالهيدروليكي اوشدالحبل اذاكان سعتهم لعدد اربعة اوستة افراد حيث انني قائم بأنشاء منزل ارغب بوضع احدهم مع الافادة عن مثل تلك المصاعد مع الشكرمقدماًً


----------



## الجدى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا 
مشكور سبع


----------



## م براق (24 ديسمبر 2007)

عمل ممتاز جدا 
أتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## طارق الصافي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وانتم بألف الف خير ...جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم على الشرح الجميل والموضوع القيم وبأنتظار المزيد


----------



## هشام دقدق (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسلام باكير (30 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز
المساحة لمصعد 4 اشخاص 1.5*1.5 م تقريبا
المساحة لمصعد 6 اشخاص 1.7*1.7م تقريبا
هذه ابعاد غير نهائيه و لكنها تقريبيه ممكن التحكم بها حسب طبيعة بئر المصعد اذا كان جاهزا مثلا ممكن 1.6*1.8م
مع مراعاة وجوب النزول في تصميم البئر 0.5م تحت مستوى الطابق الارضي لوضع البفرات
و الارتفاع ما لا يقل عن 2.8م عن اعلى طيقه 

اما بخصوص شراء مصعد فعليك الاختيار بين المواصفات التاليه
1.النوع: هيدروليكي او ذات الحبل
اذا كانت بنايه سكنيه او تجاريه انصحك بذات الحبل اما اذا كانت فله انصحك بالهيدروليكي(انخفاض مستوى الضوضاء).(يحتاج الى غرفه للمضخه اسفل الطابق الذي عنده اول باب)
2.نوع لوحة التحكم هناك نوعان
ا-مصعد ذو سرعتين(وهذا تشعر بأهتزاز عند الاقلاع و عند التوقف)
ب-مصعد متعدد السرعات(v3f) وهذا حركته سلسه لا تشعر بها لكنه اغلى بحوالي ال3000$
3.سرعة المصعد..يوجد سرعات مختلفه النوع الشائع 1م/ث
4.اختيار نوع المصعد و من اقوى المصاعد اوتس و ميتسوبيشي و تشندلر و سيجما(مع التركيز على بلد المنشأ) جميع هذه المصانع لديها فروع في الصين تنتج نوعيات رديئة بنفس الشكل الخارجي و يصعب التفريق بينها. وممكن اختيار مصعد تجميع محلي لكن عليك سؤال بعض زبائن الشركه عن الخدمه و عدد الاعطال سنويا
5.ملاحظه مهمه يجب مراعاتها و هي ارتفاع اسعار قطع الغيار بعد انتهاء الكفاله و خصوصا للماركات العالميه

هذا ملخص سريع ارجو ان تستفيد منه
و عند بدء التركيب سأعطي لك بعض الملاحظات للتأكد من سلامة التركيب من قبل الشركة المنفذة



اما اذا لم يكن جاهزا


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم
معلومات مفيده جدا و جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شاكر احمد حسن (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا سبعى ياللى من بعدك مبلاقيش معلومه فى المصاعد بس لو فيه كتاب عملى او ماده فلميه تبقى سبع الرجال و شكرا عالجدعنه انت ابن حلال سلام


----------



## سبع الليل (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخ اسلام باكير على الاضافات الجميلة


----------



## سبع الليل (4 يناير 2008)

هانى شاكر احمد حسن قال:


> شكرا يا سبعى ياللى من بعدك مبلاقيش معلومه فى المصاعد بس لو فيه كتاب عملى او ماده فلميه تبقى سبع الرجال و شكرا عالجدعنه انت ابن حلال سلام



أهلا وسهلا بك أخ هاني وشكرا لك على الثناء الرقيق 

بالنسبة لطلبك وجدت هذا الكتاب ارجو ان يفيدك 

وهو كتاب يتكلم عن صيانة المصاعد اسمه Elevator Maintenance Manual من أخينا محب الله ورسوله المسئول عن المكتبات 

الكتاب على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57422.html


----------



## albahri (4 يناير 2008)

توجد لدى ملاحظه
ما هو الافضل تركيب النظام فى الاعلى (السطح) ام فى الاسفل


----------



## اسلام باكير (29 يناير 2008)

تركيب المصعد في الاعلى افضل و أرخص و اسهل. لكن السيئة الوحيده له انه يحتاج لغرفة اعلى البنايه قد تشوه مظهرها في بعض التصاميمز

تركيب المصعد في اسفل البنايه يحتاج بكرات(بولي) اضافيه و ضعف طول الحبال و معقد التركيب


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (30 أغسطس 2008)

:75:بارك الله فيك......!!!؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدا لكن الصور مش موجوده لان موقع الرفع تحت الصيانه لذلك نامل في رفعها علي موقع اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر الموضوع جميل جدا

*معلومه اضافيه*

انه في حاله انقطاع التيار يغلق الفرامل تلقائيا بمعني ان هذا الفرامل يكون مفتووح مع وجود التيار الكهربي وذلك عن طريق توليد مجال مغناطيسي فيعمل علي فتح الفرامل ومنعها من اعاقه الحركة (حركة المقصورة) وعند انقطاع التيار الكهربي يتلاشي المجال المغناطيسي فتغلق الفرامل ويعمل في لحظتها ثم يقوم بعدها نظام الوصول الي اقرب طابق


----------



## hsn7sn (24 يوليو 2009)

هذا الموضوع اللي جنت أدور عليه ....شكرا


----------



## kamal Nashar (25 يوليو 2009)

* جداًمشكووووووور*

*جداًمشكووووووور*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس سبع الليل 
على موضوع مهم،، 
وأشكر المهندس إسلام باكير على مداخلته 
وكذلك أشكر المهندس أحمد الغرباوي على إضافته وملاحظته من حيث الصور.
بارك الله في الجميع
وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء.​


----------



## حوت نابلس ملك تركب (20 نوفمبر 2009)

نار


----------



## كماللل (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ahmed malik (27 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## abo michel (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين
الله يعطيكون ألف عافية

:77:
​


----------



## abdelrahim (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## برهم السيد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## الغيم الماطر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## دفئ الروح (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (4 يناير 2012)

even that the links are nonoperative I do thank you for these information


----------



## اسلام ناظك حامد (2 فبراير 2014)

*مشكووووووور*

بارك الله فيك
:67:​


----------

